# Working on and under a suspeneded carriage?



## oregoncutter (May 3, 2009)

Can anyone think of why Rygaard, a few episodes back didin't set that acme carriage down before they relieved the hydraulic pressure to release the stuck clamp (s)?


----------



## Junior (May 3, 2009)

Yeah, I didn't get that. Thats a good way to get hurt. Maybe the camera holder needed more drama?


----------



## 056 kid (May 4, 2009)

They where really beefin it up on the show there. Making it sound like the little eagle was going to explode into smithereens once it was released from a few feet up... And sometimes they are a big pain in the ass to get to stand up straight...


----------



## Humptulips (May 5, 2009)

Didn't see the episode but if being held by the skidding line so it won't run back on the skyline, no big deal. Pretty common if you don't have a nice flat spot to set them down.


----------



## oregoncutter (May 5, 2009)

*dangerous*

we used to take the carriage in slack the skyline, and use the skid line to level it out because the acmes are pretty tippy, I have seen one tip over on a guy, and permanently disable him, safest bet was to use the haywire with everything else and set all the brakes to keep it from going anywhere it took a minute or two but was woth it.


----------



## Humptulips (May 5, 2009)

oregoncutter said:


> we used to take the carriage in slack the skyline, and use the skid line to level it out because the acmes are pretty tippy, I have seen one tip over on a guy, and permanently disable him, safest bet was to use the haywire with everything else and set all the brakes to keep it from going anywhere it took a minute or two but was woth it.



That's the way to do it but I have had to work on them out in the brush and I'd rather have them supported by the skyline then so they can't tip.


----------

